# The best under eye cream...



## Roshni Diya (Dec 9, 2010)

...to reduce dark circles and bags?

Preferably one on this website http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Eye+Treatments/1011,default,sc.html?viewAll&amp;fix&amp;spcl because those are the ones i have access to! There's quite a big range, has anyone tried any of them?

I'm 18 and i already seem to have more prominent eye bags than others.

I don't mind it being expensive i guess, if it works. I've noticed that Estee Lauder one is over Â£200  but i can't find much commotion about it!

Thanks!


----------



## jadamiranda (Dec 9, 2010)

Omorovicza Reviving Eye cream works best for me.  Aside from eliminating dark circles, it has an ingredient that removes puffiness, too.


----------



## Andi (Dec 16, 2010)

I donÂ´t know how much improvement you can expect from any cream that claims itÂ´ll improve undereye circles, Vit K and retinol are supposed to be the only things that have some sort of a documented effect. A lot of creams that claim they will lighten dark circles contain mica or other shimmer particels, which creates the optical illusion that the circles look better.

For bags, I believe caffeine is supposed to help? Not sure though. IÂ´ve read lots of Paula BegounÂ´s (aka the Cosmetics Cop) reviews, and if you want to buy an eyecream (which isnÂ´t necessary, a well formulated, non-fragrant face cream can be used around the eyes as well), there are a few good ones by Clinique &amp; Estee Lauder, according to her research.  Just donÂ´t buy one in a jar (airtight pump bottles are best) if it contains retinol and/or antioxidants, because those ingredients lose potency fast when exposed to air.

Estee Lauder Idealist Refinishing eye serum and VeritÃ© Special eye care are the Estee Lauder eye creams that Paula rates best.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 17, 2010)

If your dark circles are genetic, you won't be able to make them look better by using creams, i would invest in a good concealer instead.

For the puffiness, i would use an ice cube or a cream with a cooling effect. Chamomile or cornflower waters work just as well.

About that specific Estee Lauder eyecream, i was lucky to get a few samples for my mother at a time, she seemed to like it very much, but the price is just too high to be even considered seriously.

Clinique all about eye is very moisturising, can't say i've noticed much of an improvement on the rest, but i don't have much dark circles for starters and my puffy eyes come from allergies. The Clarins eyegel definitely skip it, tried it and although it had a nice colling effect, that's about the only memory it left me.

If it were me i'd look into Decleor, it's a well known brand and it uses lots of different plants, but that's only a personal preference here.


----------



## wanda25 (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the firming eye cream from Freya - it's a new skin care line: http://freyaskincare.com/  It feels really great on my skin. The active ingredient is Scandinavian caviar - I'm not kidding - that stuff is full of omega-3's and very good for the skin.  It doesn't smell like fish though, the whole line smells very good.  I've noticed a definite improvement - both in puffyness and under-eye bags and in the crow's feet around my eyes - and I've only been using it for a month or so now.


----------



## KellyMay00 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh, the black eyes and racoon look.  I went with Excel Skin Care's serum. Go through their Amazon store for the lower price with free shipping.  Be patient, consistent and diligent. Non greasy, non drying, non irritating which is great.


----------

